# Lawmakers appeal to relax travel restriction on senior citizens



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

April 29, 2020, 6:07 pm

https://www.pna.gov.ph/articles/1101415


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

I haven't been off our property in over 30 days. Time to be liberated.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I kinda got snookered on this too. March 19 was my 81st birthday. She had not made anything as we had planned to go out and enjoy a nice meal at one of our choice places. That was when we found they were implimenting the lockdown. After several stops, came down to a choice of Jolibee or KFC takeout. Wound up back at our kitchen table eating a Jolibee takeout Hamburger Steak with Rice as my bigtime birthday feast. What a bummer. Haven't been out since and am ready to go. Now I am hearing that they still don't want us out & about.

Fred


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

At least the liquor ban is over.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

That's no biggee for me as I quit abusing alcohol somewhat over 40 years ago so I could get a pilot's license even though I still support anyone else who cares to imbibe as that is their own personal choice.

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Shadowman said:


> At least the liquor ban is over.


Not here. They lifted the ban for one day in Iloilo... actually less than 18 hours. There were so many alcohol related incidents they reinstated the ban.

Luckily I have not run out yet. I do enjoy a rum & coke with lunch.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

I have not been outside since march 17th ! 
checkpoints here very strict in my area, alcohol ban still in place !
we have had only one bag of rice and sardines and coffee since march.
I would give a 1000 pesos for a San Mig lite !
but its Pepsi ,coffee, root beer and lots of water.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm lucky in that there is no alcohol ban here.
I lived in the middle east for 8 years, home brewing is a good way to pass some of the free hours if a ban gets introduced here.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> At least the liquor ban is over.


Shadow I didn't hear that? if so that's good news!


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Depends on your LGU

April 20, 2020, 7:40 pm 
Palace leaves decision on lifting of liquor ban to LGUs
https://www.pna.gov.ph/articles/1100435


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

*Seniors allowed to go out to avail essentials amid COVID-19 situation, officials say*

Published April 30, 2020 12:01pm 
https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/nation/736238/dti-seniors-allowed-to-go-out-to-avail-of-essentials-amid-covid-19-situation/story/


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

What ever the reason there has been no Videoke in my area for over a month. I sure have slept good. I wish they could keep it this way forever.:clap2:


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Zep

the noise was my worse complaint when I was in the Philippines. I never heard so much crap in my life when there. I made sure I pick a place that was mostly quiet. Even when I stayed in hotels I made sure I got a quiet one from all the traffic and the idiots that make all the noise.

I have never figured out how 99% of the population can live like that and have no concerns for their neighbors.

art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Shadowman said:


> At least the liquor ban is over.


In Moalboal most places stpped selling al alcohol except my local mini mart. I stopped there to buy a few beers on 30 Apr and was old that this was last day and after 1 May they could not sell.

I haen;t been back to see i they are selling but did stock up with a couple dozen bottles of beer.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

If they keep the ban on 60 year olds going out I will not be 64 any longer, just 5 years experence being 59.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> If they keep the ban on 60 year olds going out I will not be 64 any longer, just 5 years experence being 59.


Our local checkpoints ask for ID to prove your under 60.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Shadowman said:


> At least the liquor ban is over.


Not in Davao unfortunately.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

hogrider said:


> Not in Davao unfortunately.


same here in Los Banos wife tried to buy me some Fundador in Robinsons this morning No Luck !!
looks like I will have to think about making myself some cider !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bobby1947 said:


> same here in Los Banos wife tried to buy me some Fundador in Robinsons this morning No Luck !!
> looks like I will have to think about making myself some cider !


We were notified Friday that we will be able to buy Alcohol on Monday but I'm a little further south of you and have a different Mayor but who knows it could be open for you also on Monday.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

fmartin_gila said:


> I kinda got snookered on this too. March 19 was my 81st birthday. She had not made anything as we had planned to go out and enjoy a nice meal at one of our choice places. That was when we found they were implimenting the lockdown. After several stops, came down to a choice of Jolibee or KFC takeout. Wound up back at our kitchen table eating a Jolibee takeout Hamburger Steak with Rice as my bigtime birthday feast. What a bummer. Haven't been out since and am ready to go. Now I am hearing that they still don't want us out & about.
> 
> Fred





Tukaram said:


> Shadowman said:
> 
> 
> > At least the liquor ban is over.
> ...


I enjoy a beer now and then. It would be great to have a nice cold one in this heat , just don't over do it since it will dehydrate you.


----------

